# ESC suggestion



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey guys,

In my MF2 this year what ESC do you think would be better for me to use?


*Novak Super Rooster
*GM Racing V12

I think the GM speed controll is better but I am not sure because I like Novak better.  

Thanks for any help,

-Dustin


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

then go with the GT7 you can get them for like $140 and it is a killer speedo


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

I agree with the gt-7 - I have one in my 1/12 scale and it is the most responsive and moothest speed control I have ever had plus it is smallish and very durable!

Novak always has the best speedos.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I know,

I want a GT-7, but I have a super rooster and a V12, in witch I don't know witch one to use.


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

I agree with all above I have 3 - GT-7's love em.But i wouldn't trade old dependable super rooster.makes a good back up.


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

The V12 is better than the Super Rooster. It has lower on-resistance which results in more punch.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports


----------



## RCer12A (Jun 22, 2004)

I would say if you get the chance buy a GT-7,Quantum1or2,or the new tekin G-10 Pro


----------



## rcsalvage (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey Dustin, sell your super rooster and buy the GT-7. Just my .02!!


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

RCer12A said:


> I would say if you get the chance buy a GT-7,Quantum1or2,or the new tekin G-10 Pro


LOL! NEW? this is a great ESC but hardly new.more like old, back on the market.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

See,

To be honest with you guys, my truck has a super rooster in it. And the truck my dad has, has a GM V12. He is not into R/C anymore and says I can do whatever with it. I think the V12 might be better but I really like novak the best.

-Dustin


----------



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

i think i would make the switch to the V12. it is more compact and more race-oriented than the monstrous super-rooster.

if your not sure, try both. go by feel, not by what people tell you.


----------



## rcsalvage (Jan 22, 2004)

Dustin, if you have a V12 at your finger tips to use, go for it! I like Novak stuff too (3 Dually, 1 Rooster, 1 Super rooster), but I wouldn't think twice about trying something different if given the chance for nothing out of pocket! Wire up the V12 and see how it works for you. Maybe find another racer at your track with a similar combination as yours with the GT7 and see if you can drive that a few laps and get the feel for how it works and then make your decision. Good luck!


----------

